# antibiotics and cfs/me



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Does anyone else out there with CFS/ME have problems with taking antibiotics?Not only have I developed sensitivity to taking them but...I have had to have a short course of co-amoxiclav to treat a dental problem and its totally knocked me for six







I'm just totally exhausted...I seem to remember this was how my CFS/ME first started..first an infection then antibiotics and then feeling absolutely shattered, hot sweats and headaches all the fun that I usually get with the CFS/ME.Anyway just wanted to indulge in a bit of self-pity there


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

You know, this might sound annoying, but I can't remember the last time I had to take an antibiotic. I know some of the theories about ME are that the immune system is compromised, but in my case, I truly think my immune system is overactive because of ME. I can't remember the last time I was sick, had to call the doctor, and take an antibiotic. Not once since I've had ME. I've had bad colds, but over the counter meds were sufficient.Weird, huh?







Sorry if that's aggrevating.







It sure doesn't help you, does it?


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I know what you mean







but I'm the opposite. Ever since geting the ME/CFS - everyone else all around can gets colds and flu etc and I don't







The antibiotics were a back up to some dental surgery (had a root canal that decided to turn nasty) ever since I'm just so tired....but oddly sleeping worse than usual.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Dental surgery...YUCK!







Hope everything straightens out soon...Dentists give us all the willies. *shiver*


----------

